# Hybrid?



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Can someone tell me what cichlid this is, please? Only thing I can think of is maybe a red zebra/ yellow lab mix? It's about 2".
[/img]




























[/url]


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Oooops  the fish in question is the plain yellow one. In first pic, the one above the orange one.
In the second pic, it's the yellow one that looks like it's on top of that rock.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

I'd say you're right.


----------



## Cich of it all (Mar 29, 2007)

ditto
lab/zebra


----------

